# Recommendations for cheap, comfortable IWB holster?



## 1YoungGun

Hi all! I've been carrying my Glock 23 in a Double Triple IWB nylon holster for a few years now because I got it for practically nothing. While it gets the job done, I've always had a few gripes. Some days it doesn't bother me, but sometimes it just isn't that comfortable to wear, especially when I'm sitting down for long periods of time. I also don't like how difficult it is to re-holster the gun after shooting. 

Since Christmas is coming up, I've been looking for a better IWB holster to replace this one, but since money is a bit tight this year, my wife and I don't want to break the bank. Does anyone have any recommendations as to a good IWB holster they like that wasn't too expensive?

Also, I'm left handed, so either the holster would need to be interchangeable between right and left, or have a left-handed model available.


----------



## EliWolfe

Should be a ton of options out there for you. I would stay away from the Kydex models since I've heard they are tough on Glock finishes if you practice a lot of draws. I will leave it to the Glock folks for specifics!
Eli


----------



## kg333

I'd recommend High Noon Holsters. Their two cheaper holsters, the Bare Asset and the Mr. Softy, are leather, less than $40 with shipping, and both available in left hand.

I just got the Bare Asset a month or so ago and have been quite pleased with it, especially since most other holsters I've seen in that range are Kydex or nylon.

KG


----------



## 1YoungGun

EliWolfe said:


> Should be a ton of options out there for you. I would stay away from the Kydex models since I've heard they are tough on Glock finishes if you practice a lot of draws. I will leave it to the Glock folks for specifics!
> Eli


Thanks for the heads up Eli. I'll watch out for them.



> kg333
> I'd recommend High Noon Holsters. Their two cheaper holsters, the Bare Asset and the Mr. Softy, are leather, less than $40 with shipping, and both available in left hand.
> 
> I just got the Bare Asset a month or so ago and have been quite pleased with it, especially since most other holsters I've seen in that range are Kydex or nylon.
> 
> KG


Those are definitely within my price range (I'm shooting for around $40). How long do you usually wear your Bare Asset in a single sitting? Is it comfortable, even when sitting down for long periods of time?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

How much did your Glock cost?
And you want to carry it in a $40.00 holster? On what belt?

Save your money until you can afford a better rig.
Set your mind to spending at least $100.00 on the holster, and at least $50.00 on the belt.
Maybe more.

High Noon makes pretty good stuff. So does Galco.
But there are better, more comfortable, custom-made rigs out there.


----------



## 1YoungGun

Steve M1911A1 said:


> How much did your Glock cost?
> And you want to carry it in a $40.00 holster? On what belt?
> 
> Save your money until you can afford a better rig.
> Set your mind to spending at least $100.00 on the holster, and at least $50.00 on the belt.
> Maybe more.
> 
> High Noon makes pretty good stuff. So does Galco.
> But there are better, more comfortable, custom-made rigs out there.


Are there any specific holsters you would recommend then? Like I said, I've always carried it in the Double Triple, so I'm not very familiar with which holsters are really good and which are not worth bothering with. Is there a specific holster style you would recommend based on the aforementioned criteria (comfortable to wear for a long period of time, easy to conceal in the waist band, comfortable when sitting, etc.) or does it not really matter as long as its well made?


----------



## kg333

1YoungGun said:


> Those are definitely within my price range (I'm shooting for around $40). How long do you usually wear your Bare Asset in a single sitting? Is it comfortable, even when sitting down for long periods of time?


Still waiting to pick up the CCDW license, so only for a couple hours at a time around the house so far. It's been about as comfortable as strapping a large hunk of steel to your hip can be expected, so I usually just put it in my desk drawer if I'm sitting for long periods.

Steve has some valid points, though, putting some money into a good holster and belt will be worth it in the long run. I didn't in my case, but I'm carrying a $200 Cz-82, so putting it into a $150 rig was a bit outside my budget for a while yet.

KG


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*High-End IWB Holsters*
click on: K.L. Null Holsters Home Page (see the UNS model) - $120.00
or on: mitch rosen gunleather (the USD-EXP in the "Express Line") - $90.00

*Somewhat Cheaper*
click on: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters - $72.00

There are lots more, but you need to do your own search.


----------



## 1YoungGun

kg333 said:


> Still waiting to pick up the CCDW license, so only for a couple hours at a time around the house so far. It's been about as comfortable as strapping a large hunk of steel to your hip can be expected, so I usually just put it in my desk drawer if I'm sitting for long periods.
> 
> Steve has some valid points, though, putting some money into a good holster and belt will be worth it in the long run. I didn't in my case, but I'm carrying a $200 Cz-82, so putting it into a $150 rig was a bit outside my budget for a while yet.
> 
> KG


That makes sense. My problem is there's almost always other people around me throughout the day and I don't have a private office, so I'm usually wearing concealed until I get home in the evening.



> Steve M1911A1
> 
> High-End IWB Holsters
> click on: K.L. Null Holsters Home Page (see the UNS model) - $120.00
> or on: mitch rosen gunleather (the USD-EXP in the "Express Line") - $90.00
> 
> Somewhat Cheaper
> click on: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters - $72.00
> 
> There are lots more, but you need to do your own search.


Thanks for the info Steve, this definitely helps point me in the right direction. Now that I have the names of several good brands I can shop around and see what I like best. Its a big help!


----------



## Brevard13

I love the Kydex holsters. I have a NTAC and it has been my favorite so far...but I don't carry IWB that much. I bought a Wild Bill holster at the local gun show. I liked it.

I would stay away from anything with the metal clips (like the cheap boot knife clips). In my experience they tend to bend and then the holster doesn't stay snug. I recommend getting the holters that have the snaps. This way you can take it off and put it back on without ever taking off your belt.

Galco makes some nice leather IWB holsters. Like the summer comfort. It is cowhide, seemed to be high quality and is actually priced pretty reasonable. 

I havent heard much on the inner piece IWB holster but have seen them advertised. May be worth checking into.


----------



## recoilguy

So many opinions.....that vary so much. It is also my contention if you own an expensive gun put it in a good holster. Wear a good belt. 
I am not sure you have to break the 100 dollar mark to get a good holster. As a matter of fact I am sure you don't. I have many holsters no cheapies. Good luck..


RCG


----------



## zhurdan

I agree with Steve whole heartedly on buying quality. Most often, cheap and comfortable don't go too well in the same sentence.

I've been using Kirkpatrick leather holsters for a couple of years now, and their quality is very good. Comfort is great and the price isn't astronomical and neither are the wait times.

Check this one out *Hidden Defense*

They are actually having a sale on packages right now. $10 off if you buy a belt, holster and mag carrier.

Also, can't stress enough the importance of a good quality gun belt. A Wal-mart or JCPenneys belt is just not going to cut it long term.


----------



## 1YoungGun

recoilguy said:


> So many opinions.....that vary so much. It is also my contention if you own an expensive gun put it in a good holster. Wear a good belt.
> I am not sure you have to break the 100 dollar mark to get a good holster. As a matter of fact I am sure you don't. I have many holsters no cheapies. Good luck..
> 
> RCG


Any makers in particular? I would prefer leather to kydex if I have the option, but that definitely adds more $$$ to the equation.


----------



## 1YoungGun

zhurdan said:


> I agree with Steve whole heartedly on buying quality. Most often, cheap and comfortable don't go too well in the same sentence.
> 
> I've been using Kirkpatrick leather holsters for a couple of years now, and their quality is very good. Comfort is great and the price isn't astronomical and neither are the wait times.
> 
> Check this one out *Hidden Defense*
> 
> They are actually having a sale on packages right now. $10 off if you buy a belt, holster and mag carrier.
> 
> Also, can't stress enough the importance of a good quality gun belt. A Wal-mart or JCPenneys belt is just not going to cut it long term.


Thanks for the link. Could you tell me a little more about what qualities I should be looking for in a belt?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

1YoungGun said:


> ...Could you tell me a little more about what qualities I should be looking for in a belt?


• The pistol belt's width should match the slots, loops, or tunnel of your holster, so the holster can't wriggle or slide.
• The belt should be _stiff_, so the holster-and-gun combination won't sag.
• The belt's buckle should be solid and unbreakable.

Galco makes excellent belts, as do many other makers. Galco's buckles are better than most.
Some makers use two layers of leather to make a belt. That is a minimum. Other makers add an interlining of stiffening material, which is nice but not absolutely necessary.
One maker says that he uses only "bull leather," but that is mostly bull pucky, since there's really no way to tell. Bull or cow, high-quality leather is high-quality leather.
A good gun belt should be at least 3/16" thick, and 1/4" is better. A thick outer layer and a thinner lining layer is an OK combination, as is two layers of equal thickness. The important criterion is stiffness, not thickness or what sex the donor animal was.


----------



## 1YoungGun

Steve M1911A1 said:


> • The pistol belt's width should match the slots, loops, or tunnel of your holster, so the holster can't wriggle or slide.
> • The belt should be _stiff_, so the holster-and-gun combination won't sag.
> • The belt's buckle should be solid and unbreakable.
> 
> Galco makes excellent belts, as do many other makers. Galco's buckles are better than most.
> Some makers use two layers of leather to make a belt. That is a minimum. Other makers add an interlining of stiffening material, which is nice but not absolutely necessary.
> One maker says that he uses only "bull leather," but that is mostly bull pucky, since there's really no way to tell. Bull or cow, high-quality leather is high-quality leather.
> A good gun belt should be at least 3/16" thick, and 1/4" is better. A thick outer layer and a thinner lining layer is an OK combination, as is two layers of equal thickness. The important criterion is stiffness, not thickness or what sex the donor animal was.


Thanks for the info. This will definitely help me know what to look for.


----------



## niadhf

While i often agree with Steve, on this i am going to reverse his recomendation. Spend the GOOD money on the belt. (Galco contour belt is about $100 near me). My Galco has been retired now after 3 years. WHy? because i have dropped a full 2" in waist and could not put anny more belt holes in it. I carried both a pistol (IWB or OWB, and OFTEn a 18 or 19.6 volt drill (on a monster hook) on that belt for those full three years. It is still viable, and i wish i had a friend who carried that it fit. i would pass it on to them.
And I like for IWB (FS or Compact M&P9, Glock 19 after i receive my new one) the Comp-tac spartan. (about $65) This is a hybrid, so if you want to avoid kydex, then ignore this part. (then look at K&D holsters, second most comfortable IWB i have ever worn).
So there is my "reverse the cost" About $100 on MY preffered belt (and yes there are other nice belts for less) and $65 on a good (and changeable) holster.

How long have i worn it. All day. sitting, lifting, carrying, driving. Quite comfy. (not as much with FS driving, but that has to do with the longer grip on the pistol. Still forget it is ther after i have been in the car seeat for a few mins.)

Good luck in your search. I, like many here, have... more thatn 1 or 2 "failures" for me for holsters.


----------



## 1YoungGun

niadhf said:


> While i often agree with Steve, on this i am going to reverse his recomendation. Spend the GOOD money on the belt. (Galco contour belt is about $100 near me). My Galco has been retired now after 3 years. WHy? because i have dropped a full 2" in waist and could not put anny more belt holes in it. I carried both a pistol (IWB or OWB, and OFTEn a 18 or 19.6 volt drill (on a monster hook) on that belt for those full three years. It is still viable, and i wish i had a friend who carried that it fit. i would pass it on to them.
> And I like for IWB (FS or Compact M&P9, Glock 19 after i receive my new one) the Comp-tac spartan. (about $65) This is a hybrid, so if you want to avoid kydex, then ignore this part. (then look at K&D holsters, second most comfortable IWB i have ever worn).
> So there is my "reverse the cost" About $100 on MY preffered belt (and yes there are other nice belts for less) and $65 on a good (and changeable) holster.
> 
> How long have i worn it. All day. sitting, lifting, carrying, driving. Quite comfy. (not as much with FS driving, but that has to do with the longer grip on the pistol. Still forget it is ther after i have been in the car seeat for a few mins.)
> 
> Good luck in your search. I, like many here, have... more thatn 1 or 2 "failures" for me for holsters.


Thanks for the ideas. I would have never thought a belt would make that much of a difference, but I guess that's why it pays to talk to someone with experience. Thanks for the holster recommends. I've seen many posts where people have praised the Comp-tac (and also the SuperTuck, people seem to like one or the other) but if its going to wear the finish off of my Glock over time, I'd rather pay a little more for an all leather model. The K&Ds are definitely a good price though. I'll look into them and see if they're something I'd be interested in.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Yeah, the belt is very, very important.
I own the same Galco belt. It's well worth the money.
If you carry a $65.00 or $75.00 Galco holster on that $100.00 Galco belt, you'll be well outfitted.


----------



## Old Padawan

Cheep holsters are like cheap booze. A great idea when you start but what a disappointment the next day...

A little known fact... Galco will resize their belts if you loose weight. Three inches or more $25.00.


----------



## niadhf

Old Padawan said:


> A little known fact... Galco will resize their belts if you loose weight. Three inches or more $25.00.


*#*@[email protected]*$^[email protected](#4652936!!!! WHY didnt i know this a month ago! :smt076
Ahh well, job security for you OP. I WILL say getting parts for my belt was EASY when both grommets unscrewed and my buckle fell off. But the 3 days without the belt was TORTURE!

Oh, and in my previous post, where i said "cheap" read "inexpensive"


----------



## niadhf

1YoungGun said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I would have never thought a belt would make that much of a difference, but I guess that's why it pays to talk to someone with experience. Thanks for the holster recommends. I've seen many posts where people have praised the Comp-tac (and also the SuperTuck, people seem to like one or the other) but if its going to wear the finish off of my Glock over time, I'd rather pay a little more for an all leather model. The K&Ds are definitely a good price though. I'll look into them and see if they're something I'd be interested in.


If my new G-19 becomes my primary (auto) carry, i will get a K&D for it eventually. 
I have had no finish issues with the hybrid and my M&Ps, but i know many dont like kydex at all. 'COurse my Taurus 605 (SS) i carry in a full Kydex IWB with no finish issues, just scratching of the Kydex.

Truly, Holsters are good. I think belt makes ALLLLLLLL the difference.
The cheap nylon...... well they make nice holsters for holding my pistols... inside the range bag. Velcroed to the sides. But not a fan of them beyond that.

I will say the Galco (there is that name again, and no Old Padawan did not bribe me) make a nice OWB in the stinger, and the UDC/USA IWB,s are nice... BUT i found they did not work as well with the thicker belt i have.


----------



## niadhf

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah, the belt is very, very important.
> I own the same Galco belt. It's well worth the money.
> If you carry a $65.00 or $75.00 Galco holster on that $100.00 Galco belt, you'll be well outfitted.


AND.. you really will forget it its there (weight distribution wise)


----------



## bruce333

Old Padawan said:


> A little known fact... Galco will resize their belts if you loose weight. Three inches or more $25.00.


Good to know!

so is this...



> Merry Christmas from Galco Gunleather!
> 
> From now until December 25th, order directly from Galco and receive 10% off MSRP and free ground freight!
> 
> Enter HOL2010 in both discount coupon code fields at GalcoGunleather.com, or mention this promotional code when you call 800-874-2526.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

A point to remember:

*Any holster will wear-out your pistol's finish.*
It's a fact of life.
Get used to it.
Practice a lot anyway. A well-worn gun actually looks better than does a brand-new one.


----------



## 1YoungGun

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A point to remember:
> 
> *Any holster will wear-out your pistol's finish.*
> It's a fact of life.
> Get used to it.
> Practice a lot anyway. A well-worn gun actually looks better than does a brand-new one.


Practice is definitely one of the most important parts of owning a gun. That's why I was worried about how much wear a kydex holster would cause compared to a leather one. Normal wear is fine, but there's also something to be said for keeping your firearm in good condition. If kydex doesn't wear any more than leather, then I don't have anything against it. If the wear is going to be excessive however, I'd rather go with leather. From some of the previous posts, it sounds like people haven't seen any difference between kydex and leather. Does anyone have any experience with Glocks and kydex? I've seen plenty of reviews on the subject, but all of them seem to be relatively short-term (within a month or two of purchasing the holster). I'm interested in knowing the long-term implications of using a kydex holster compared to a leather one.


----------



## niadhf

i have a glock, i have a hybrid holster. unfortunately, the hoslter isnt for the Glock. (sorry couldn''t resist). The Glock is quite new for me. 
However, i have been carrying either a S&W M&P Full size 9mm, or the M&P9c in that holster for about a year. The wear at this point is non noticeable. However a Makarov that i have showed wear in kydex very quickly (some of them are knonw to wear poorly anyways. Ths was an IJ70)

i also carry most often now my SS .357 snubbie in a full kydex. There is minimal wear, but still some, on the SS.

I know that doesn't sepcifically answer, but it is some additional info at least.


----------



## 1YoungGun

niadhf said:


> i have a glock, i have a hybrid holster. unfortunately, the hoslter isnt for the Glock. (sorry couldn''t resist). The Glock is quite new for me.
> However, i have been carrying either a S&W M&P Full size 9mm, or the M&P9c in that holster for about a year. The wear at this point is non noticeable. However a Makarov that i have showed wear in kydex very quickly (some of them are knonw to wear poorly anyways. Ths was an IJ70)
> 
> i also carry most often now my SS .357 snubbie in a full kydex. There is minimal wear, but still some, on the SS.
> 
> I know that doesn't sepcifically answer, but it is some additional info at least.


I'm always up for more info. Sounds like a lot depends on the finish on the gun and how tightly it fits in the kydex.


----------



## niadhf

i would say that is a good assesment. But i will reiterate what has been said before. expect wear on anything, kydex or leather.


----------



## 1YoungGun

niadhf said:


> i would say that is a good assesment. But i will reiterate what has been said before. expect wear on anything, kydex or leather.


Yeah, I don't have any problems with reasonable wear, just didn't want it to be excessive. After some more thought and reading a lot of reviews, I decided to try the Supertuck Delux from CrossBreed Holsters. Its in my price range, comfortable, has high reviews, and I can return it after a couple weeks if I don't like it. The other thing I noticed is there are a lot of Glock owners out there who use it and haven't reported any problems, despite it being a hybrid holster (part kydex and leather). Thanks for everyone's recommendations and input! After the 2 week trial, I'll let you guys know what I think.


----------



## niadhf

1YoungGun said:


> Yeah, I don't have any problems with reasonable wear, just didn't want it to be excessive. After some more thought and reading a lot of reviews, I decided to try the Supertuck Delux from CrossBreed Holsters. Its in my price range, comfortable, has high reviews, and I can return it after a couple weeks if I don't like it. The other thing I noticed is there are a lot of Glock owners out there who use it and haven't reported any problems, despite it being a hybrid holster (part kydex and leather). Thanks for everyone's recommendations and input! After the 2 week trial, I'll let you guys know what I think.


This is similar to the Comp-tac Spartan that i use. Very comfortable (again with the M&P)


----------



## 1YoungGun

niadhf said:


> This is similar to the Comp-tac Spartan that i use. Very comfortable (again with the M&P)


I've also heard good things about that holster and it looks like both are good choices. I finally decided to try the SuperTuck because of the wide weight distribution and the fact that it has metal clips instead of plastic, but these were more personal preferences than anything. If I end up sending the SuperTuck back, I think that holster would be my next pick.


----------



## niadhf

Not sure on the "wide weight distribution" aspect, as i haven't seen one of each side by. I actually wanted the plastic belt clips, as they are available in other than black (match my non-black belt nicely)... and the final decision (i went back and forth a bit) was that... i can get different holster bodies and put them on the leather backing if i change weapons (as i have been known to do).

i dont think you made a bad choice, and dont want you to think i am criticizing, just sharing my reasons. hope you enjoy the holster.


----------



## 1YoungGun

niadhf said:


> Not sure on the "wide weight distribution" aspect, as i haven't seen one of each side by. I actually wanted the plastic belt clips, as they are available in other than black (match my non-black belt nicely)... and the final decision (i went back and forth a bit) was that... i can get different holster bodies and put them on the leather backing if i change weapons (as i have been known to do).
> 
> i dont think you made a bad choice, and dont want you to think i am criticizing, just sharing my reasons. hope you enjoy the holster.


No problem. I actually like hearing the reasons people choose one holster over another. That way I can give people who ask the pros and cons of each.

I was also tempted by the interchangeable bodies idea, but in my case, I tend to carry my Glock exclusively, so there wasn't much of an advantage that way. I also know some people like plastic clips instead of metal because they don't get bent out of shape as easily, but I've always liked the metal clips a little better. You're right about the color issue however, I'm going to have to switch to a black belt instead of my usual brown one, but it sounds like I need a sturdier belt anyway, so it works out in this case. If I already had an expensive gun belt in a different color however, I'd probably be singing a different tune.

One thing that seems to bother people about the supertuck is the visible celtic crosses on the clips that can be used to identify the holster and thus that you are carrying, but I've always felt that if you are that worried about someone seeing your clips (crosses or not), you should probably go with a different style (like v or j clips) anyway.


----------



## niadhf

My thought on the Crosses on the belt clips and IDing, if someone can ID that you are carrying from the (recognizable, granted) crosses on the clips.. they probably have the same holster (or looked closely enough at them) that...you probably dont need to worry about them IDing, as they could no matter what (visible) clip style. So yeah, your point on that is valid. Enjoy the Holster. Glad to help.


----------



## 1YoungGun

I know I promised to give you guys an update of what I thought about the crossbreed holster I ended up deciding on buying. Well I finally got it about a week and a half ago. I think they were backed up a bit from Christmas, and the fact that it was a left handed holster probably didn't help the shipping time. I've gotta say, its definitely a keeper! It took a couple of tries to figure out what cant and depth I preferred, but once I got it zeroed in, it sits and stays right where I want it to. With my old holster, I couldn't wait to take off my Glock and put it in the safe because it was so uncomfortable. With this new holster however, I've actually come home and realized an hour later that I was still wearing it because I had forgotten it was there! Simply put, my gun stays where I want it, is easy to draw and conceal, and is comfortable. I'd definitely recommend it to anyone who has a specific gun they carry IWB for long periods of time. We'll have to see how the Kydex and leather wear on the gun over time, but from what I've seen so far, I don't think it will be any more significant than my original holster.


----------

